# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  I present to my daughter

## linyera



----------


## sakokid

thats a big geko. bet there is plenty of eating in that one. hope u didnt waste any!

----------


## Rushy

Now that would keep the rats out of the attic.  I guess your daughter will grow up being a hunter like you Linyera

----------


## veitnamcam

Start practicing your long range now, ten years time there is going to be a stampede of pimple faced boys knocking down your door!

What is the lizard? Its a big one!

----------


## Dundee

kamodo dragon?

----------


## Rushy

Nah they are only on the island of Komodo in the Indonesian archipelago.  I reckon it is just a monitor lizard (a bit like a goanna).

----------


## CreepingDeath

Your on the ball there rushy definately a monitor of some kind. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## linyera

Thanks mates, is a overo lizard, common in the summer and very rich too

----------


## EeeBees

Linyera, is the flesh white, like a crayfish/lobster when it is cooked.

----------

